# Lib Tech Travis Rice vs Lib Tech Banana Magic



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Having some trouble figuring this out. My T Rice will have close to 40 days on it next year, so it will be beginning to hit the end of the road, but should still have life next season for a while. Had a question. Really thinking about getting a 2013 Magic, and would have both for at least half a season. Is there a large enough difference between the Magic and the T Rice? 

I have heard some say the boards are very similar, but others say that the Magic is much more playful, being that it has enhanced rocker areas over the C2. The reviews on it always seem to call it a stiffer skate banana, which sounds great. 

I found myself loving the Rice on days that we have snow, and can get off piste to have some fun, but on hardpacked groomer days, I gravitate to my Optimistic. 

So here is the question. Would the Magic be a good compliment to my Rice, and give more play on groomer days, as well as being a blast off piste, and having a little more play in the park, or is it so similar to the T Rice that I honestly wouldn't notice that big of a difference?

I really like using the mountain as my park, and find myself bombing runs less and less, and instead find myself getting off piste and hitting anything I can.

Any help here would be great.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i have 70 days on my trice and plan on riding it for 70 more. not sure why you think you need a new board. and i use it for everything from park features to deep pow. i'd say bleed that thing dry before you go throwing money down for another board that does almost the same thing.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

mjd, completely agree, that's why I was asking if the Magic was a different enough board that I would enjoy it in it's own right. I want a slighty softer, more playful board. I've ridden the Attack Banana and the Skate Banana, and they weren't for me for different reasons. However, it sounds like the Banana Magic takes what I liked about the Skate Banana, and stiffens it up and makes it more aggressive. 

The only reason I have the Optimistic, is because I sized up, and it has great powder tendencies on the deep powder days. That and it was 50% off. Great morning groomer board as well. 

Anyway, can anyone talk about how different the 2 boards are?


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been wondering the same. Both boards have HP, one is softer and one is stiffer I suppose, but I am not sure. If I had to guess, the Magic is more versatile as its softer yet can still do it all, so maybe its a good park board, but not sure.

I have the TRice HP and I love it, but would like to ride a Magic to see for myself.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was wondering the same. I got a Travis Rice last year and was checking out the magic myself. I know my T.Rice is still in great shape but wanted another board. Anyone rode both?


----------



## xsephirot (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey mate, I ride a 2011 banana magic. I can't give a direct comparison to the t.rice as I've never ridden it but I can tell you for sure that the magic is pretty stiff. It has all that basalt stuff (before they renamed it to horsepower). Honesty I wouldn't go with the magic if you want a more playful board as it is pretty stiff. You can butter but I can only get my tips 2~3 inches off the ground at most. 

From what I've read the magic has a slightly more aggressive banana before the c2 camber under the feet meaning that when you want to bomb it you have to lean extra hard down the mountain. It's not a problem when you're carving but only when you try to flat base it. For me I like this board best when I'm being aggressive with it as it responds much much better.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I've ridden the Attack Banana and the Skate Banana, and they weren't for me for different reasons.



Sorry I can't help you with your comparison, but I was looking at the Attack Banana and wanted to know why you weren't into it? Did you try it out? I've been looking, researching, and demoing a few boards and the Attack Banana made my list, but I haven't heard from many people who have actually ridden it.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

snowboardr77 said:


> I was wondering the same. I got a Travis Rice last year and was checking out the magic myself. I know my T.Rice is still in great shape but wanted another board. Anyone rode both?


I stopped by my local shop and just picked up 2 Cygnus boards..


----------



## Jibbity (Feb 24, 2012)

I have 60ish days on my 2011 Banana Magic 157 and rode a friends 2012 TRice Horsepower for a few runs the other day, also 157. The Magic is pretty well broken in, so may be a bit different comparing them both brand new. 

Enhanced BTX vs C2: The "Enhanced Banana" on the Magic rides way more BTX than C2, not catchy out at the tips and most of the flex/pop comes out of the middle of the board. The C2 on the TRice put the pop right outside of my feet which felt pretty good to be honest.

Flex Profiles: I think Lib rates both the Magic and the TRice at 7 stiffness, but the flex profiles are completely different. The Magic is torsionally soft, yet still stiff from tip to tail with the flex mostly between the feet. The TRice is torsionally stiff, and stiff between the feet but a bit softer out at the tips. I could still butter the TRice (I'm 6'1 and 200lbs), but if felt like it was mostly bending right at the nose/tail. 

Speed/Carving: The TRice definitely wowed me with its ability to rail on the carves, but I went back out on the Magic afterward and got 90% of the way there with dull edges so the advantage struck me as slight. I am however a dedicated BTX lover and am well adapted to carving around on them. YMMV if you spend more time on a rocker/camber or camber board. The Magic struck me as being way more damp at speed over afternoon groomer chop, which kind of surprised me given its softer flex.

As a disclaimer, The first time I rode a magic it was like Mike Olsen had peered into the dark recesses of my mind and embodied all of my snowboard desires into a single object, so I am a bit biased. I tried to keep the differences above as objective as possible.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great great response, and exactly what I was looking for. Magic for me! Everything I wished was different was answered here. Great.


----------



## Jibbity (Feb 24, 2012)

You should post an update if you do get one. I'd like to hear your take on it.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I will for sure


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I just ordered mine!:laugh:
Sold


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Curious why you didn't like the Attack Banana? I almost got one when I picked up the latest Gnu last week.


----------

